# November contest..?



## VannahRose143

CAn we please start the contest early this month??


----------



## mishele

What's your hurry GF? lol :hug::


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

mishele said:


> What's your hurry GF? lol :hug::



Maybe the sky is falling?  :er:


----------



## Holydeath

It's being delayed for like a month now..


----------



## Kal3ido

Yes, I would like to partake in a challenge. Lets get this show on the road.


----------



## jordansgotfaith

Any update? Also interested in a challenge!


----------



## mishele

If you guys are looking for a game to play....try Fight Club. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## danrusso

Okay I'll put one out there:  NON VERBAL COMMUNICATION

Rules:
No Retouching
Attributions OK
Resizing OK
No color correction

DEADLINE:
November 30, 2011


----------



## mangtarn

danrusso said:


> Okay I'll put one out there:  NON VERBAL COMMUNICATION
> 
> Rules:
> No Retouching
> Attributions OK
> Resizing OK
> No color correction
> 
> DEADLINE:
> November 30, 2011


umm...:meh:


----------



## photo guy

November is almost 1/2 over already and still no challenge posted by admin.  How sad is that.  This site has just been getting rediculous over the last 2 months.  I myself enjoyed to see the challenges as that is one of the reasons why I joined the site.  Hopefully we get one in December.


----------



## dots

photo guy said:


> This site has just been getting rediculous over the last 2 months.


  Just the last 2 months?


----------



## danrusso

The best part about forums is when the members of that forum combine their ideas together in a positive growing nature.  This community of positive thinkers, artists and technical savvy people are fully capable of coming up with solid photography challenges.  A challenge was posted, November 4th.  So far you choose not to stand up to it.  You want a challenge... here it is on a silver platter.  The question is... are you up to the challenge?  The challenge ends on the last day of the month, November 30th.

5 Days and counting...


----------



## Jesse11

:meh:


----------



## gizmo69

I just had a contest on a site called miracle de la grossesse. The main aim was to find women who had difficulties to get pregnant. I spent a long time on it, but the challenge was interesting...


----------



## designerfoo

Whatever happened to the November and December Challenge?


----------



## momo3boys

danrusso said:
			
		

> The best part about forums is when the members of that forum combine their ideas together in a positive growing nature.  This community of positive thinkers, artists and technical savvy people are fully capable of coming up with solid photography challenges.  A challenge was posted, November 4th.  So far you choose not to stand up to it.  You want a challenge... here it is on a silver platter.  The question is... are you up to the challenge?  The challenge ends on the last day of the month, November 30th.
> 
> 5 Days and counting...



Are the moderators posting them somewhere else? Because I don't see them in this forum. I see the October one as the last contest. What am I missing?


----------



## mishele

That they stopped doing contests?


----------



## momo3boys

The post I quoted said there was one in November but I never saw a post for it.


----------



## mishele

PM a mod and get an answer from them. The members don't know what is going on.


----------



## panarama

mishele said:
			
		

> That they stopped doing contests?



What!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antawnmason

Just update your announcement here...thanks!


----------



## KelsiPitts

I wanna do itttttttt


----------



## bluehouse

Is any contest in 2013?? if it will than what is the date and time?
http://www.bluehousephoto.com/wedding.html]Wedding Photography Denver[/url]
http://www.bluehousephoto.com/wedding_packages/packages.html]Wedding Photo Packages Denver[/url]
http://www.bluehousephoto.com/commercial/gallery.html]Commercial Photography Denver[/url]
http://www.bluehousephoto.com/portraits_professional/gallery.html]Event Photographers Denver[/url]


----------

